# Trouble with JANA/Denver Spanish made 12g Dbl Barrel



## Tom_The_Hunter (Nov 17, 2010)

My apologies for the double posting. I used the wrong username!

Greetings,

I have a 12g Spanish made Double Barrel shotgun. The issue that I'm having is this:

Once I load the gun, and shoot it, it takes an incredible amount of force just to open it up for reloading. It's stuck and at this point it takes 2 people to get it to breach.

Does anybody have an experience like this or a possible solution?

Not sure if the gun ever worked, or if I'm just missing something simple.

Thanks so much!

Tom The Hunter


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

How old is the gun? 
Are the fireing pins retracting?
Sounds like it needs a good gun smith.

 Al


----------

